# Pankration



## Zapatista (Jul 27, 2005)

Does anybody do this art? I'm looking to get into MMA and I was wondering how well Pankration did compared to the other arts that are used in MMA. I live in the Suburbs of Chicago so if you know of a Pankration school around there I would greatly appreciate it. But, is Pankration good for MMA because it focuses on both ground and standing work but does it go into enough detail about those two positions to be effective on people who train in BJJ and Muay Thai?


----------



## hwarang (Jul 27, 2005)

Zapatista said:
			
		

> Does anybody do this art? I'm looking to get into MMA and I was wondering how well Pankration did compared to the other arts that are used in MMA. I live in the Suburbs of Chicago so if you know of a Pankration school around there I would greatly appreciate it. But, is Pankration good for MMA because it focuses on both ground and standing work but does it go into enough detail about those two positions to be effective on people who train in BJJ and Muay Thai?


sensei say "enough roids.. and anything is possible" lol just kidding but I think that any martial art has a chance you just have to fight your strengths. Like Chuck Lidell for instance, he can beat anybody on his feet but even i could take him on the ground, just focus on your strenghts.


----------



## still learning (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello, Pankration is an ancient Greek sport which involves striking and wrestling. (Olympic sport of the old)

 If you are looking for something modern?  There are so many styles that do the same thing!

 Look at any Kempo/kenpo for one, I am sure there are many others...Aloha


----------

